# Problem on installation



## nepsydude (May 13, 2019)

Hi FreeBSD users and enthusiasts,

i have a slight problem while installing amd64 FreeBSD 12. STABLE memstick image on my Thinkpad E530c. Any idea what this means, the installation freezes at this point and can't do anything except restart. i did multiple times but no result yet. 

Please check the image.

best regards,
Prabesh


----------



## zirias@ (May 13, 2019)

Unfortunately, there is no error in this picture...


----------



## nepsydude (May 13, 2019)

This picture is most i could get while installing through bootable USB, at this stage the screen freezes for around 10 mins and starts itself and when i boot again its the same again.


----------



## k.jacker (May 13, 2019)

First, the right image you shoud use is FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE (you got STABLE, that's a development snapshot)

Could be a buggy UEFI implementation on your computer. You could try to disable UEFI booting (enable CSM) in your BIOS. FreeBSD will then boot in legacy mode and also install legacy bootcode.
Try that, but grab the right image first.


----------



## nepsydude (May 30, 2019)

Thanks guys,  i installed FreeBSD12 Release succesfully by changing something in BIOS, i do not remember exactly what i changed.


----------

